# New building construction CAT5e or CAT6e?



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

In new building construction whats the the norm CAT5e or CAT6e? I only ask because I'v only seen CAT6e going into buildings. I have even seen CAT5e ripped out and replaced with CAT6e. Any thoughts.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

There really isn't a "norm" its all dependant upon who is doing the construction. I always push for 6 though.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I would chime in that you whenever possible I would go for the latest version in anything in this case for network wiring, which is CAT 6. It is tried and true.

You want reliable gigabit speeds, go with CAT 6. 

Of course, you would need the network backbone to support it as well


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Although CAT5e is fully compliant with gigabit connections, I'd still go for CAT6. The cost difference will be minimal.


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

Good input. So where it says 
" All data cabling and connections shall be tested to 100 MHz using LAN cable tester to insure that all terminations meet *10baseT CAT 5e* specifications."

I want to read 
" All data cabling and connections shall be tested to 100 MHz using LAN cable tester to insure that all terminations meet *100baseT CAT 6e* specifications."

Is that right?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Well first off 6e has a higher MHz limit of 550mhz not just 100 mhz. Also the 10baseT or 100 baseT really is more moot as thats what your running over the line. You can run lower usually without problem. E.G. 10baseT still runs on a network line that is rated for 1000baseT traffic.

If I was modifying it I would do this.

" All data cabling and connections shall be tested to 550 MHz using LAN cable tester to insure that all terminations meet or exceed 1000baseT CAT 6e specifications."


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

Great thanks


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

One more thing I just ran across they want to mix data and tele ports on the same 4 port face plates. Would the volts in ring create any issues with the data? Should I just have them separate it be safe?

Edit sorry I'm a little new at this and have to inherit this network when its complete and would like to eliminate any possible issues now. I think.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> One more thing I just ran across they want to mix data and tele ports on the same 4 port face plates. Would the volts in ring create any issues with the data? Should I just have them separate it be safe?


No it won't cause problems at all I usually have the same setup in all our faciliities. I will take time to mention though that you SHOULDN'T let them split the pairs for the cables ran. Have them do a dedicated wire for each run/port (you could possibly get away with splitting pairs for phones but don't let them split data) but I like keeping it pure and the cost isn't that much more since they are already pulling to the same spot.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I would wholeheartedly agree for the installer NOT to split the DATA pairs. :up: As to the phone side of it, you should have the installer run both DEDICATED data and phone cables to each drop/location. 
If the installer gives you grief on the pricing of additional drops, you could then think of splitting connections for the phones but NOT data.
Most 'modern' phone systems will only use one pair of wires. If you have them run CAT 6 cable for the phone sets, you will be using 1 pair for the phone then you'll have 3 'spare' pairs for future add on or faxes, modems, etc. 
I will recommend the following as well on the topic of cabling:

Be sure the installer provides a detailed installation cable number plan for both your phone and data. I would also recommend that once the cable is tested and labeled you should have the cable plan framed in your server/phone room as well as having a soft copy of both. This will save you much time in the future when the installation is all but forgotten.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

CAT6e? I didn't realize they had already amended the specification.

A point about mixing phone and Ethernet. Actually two points.

- Gigabit ethernet uses all four pairs of the cable, so if you're planning on using gigabit connections, you obviously can't also use that cable for phones.

- Phones have around 50 VDC and 90 VAC ringing voltage, which will toast most NIC's. If you get the wires crossed, you'll probably take out whatever Ethernet device is connected to the other end.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't believe there is a CAT 6e yet. Thats why I refer to CAT 6 only without the e.  
I believe that CAT 7(?) will be assigned as the next category designation with an expanded freq range of 600 MHZ.

Stomp mentioned 4 port face plates which are fine. However, experience has shown me that it is very important to keep things very simple and easy for end users. 
In installations that we deal with, we normally suggest not only a unique numbering plan but a color scheme for the data and phone inserts. Also, using RJ12 inserts for the phones also decreases the potential for problems since the RJ45 cable won't fit!!!  
If I had a penny for every time an end user 'I just plugged in the phone' and it doesn't work only to realize that they were plugged into the data jack.  

This will also help in avoiding the toasting of NIC's that JohnWill points out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Plugging the phone in to a network jack probably won't damage anything, it's the telco side of the line that is the kiss of death for NIC cards.


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

Amen!


----------



## stomp (Jul 27, 2006)

Good points thanks. Do the blue ports typically mean data?


----------



## foneguy9 (Sep 19, 2006)

You can make them what ever makes you remember what color is used for what.

I have seen clients use Blue for Data, White for Phone, and Yellow(light orange?) as a spare cable outlet. You can even tell the installer you would like BLUE jacketed data cable and WHITE jacketed voice cable. The price per box of 1000 ft isn't much different if at all between colors. This is for the box of cable and the inserts. This is much easier for additional installs, renovations, and looking for cable after the completion of installation. 
If you have other contractors working at a later date they can tell you 'I have to have these WHITE cables moved about 10 feet to the left in order for me to install X equipment' and you can say, 'Oh, those are Voice cables, I will call my installer and indicate to him we need to move Voice cables about 10 feet, please send someone out' and will look very knowledgeable indeed 


Sometimes a supplier of parts for the installer will have a special on certain color of X because the stock doesn't move but probably the installer will pocket the difference.


----------

